# WLAN Probleme - Netgear Router



## Stuff Danar (5. Oktober 2003)

Habe folgendes Problem:
Versuche gerade mit dem Netgear Router WR814 (v2)
ein wLAN Netzwerk aufzubauen.
Es funktioniert auch, nur auf meinem Acer Notebook
reißt nach ca 20 Minuten einfach die Verbindung zu 
dem Router ab und lässt sich auch nicht mehr herstellen.
Dafür funktioniert irgend ein fremdes Netzwerk.

Wenn ich den Router ein und ausstecke, funktioniert es
wieder für 20 Minuten:

Meldung im Windows:
Keine drahtlose Verbindung verfügbar
und dann:
Es ist mindestens eine drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung
verfügbar

Weiß mir leider keinen Rat mehr.
Erbitte Hilfe


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Firmwareupdate schon probiert?


----------



## Stuff Danar (5. Oktober 2003)

Alles schon probiert... 
habe das 5.01er... Laut Homepage das aktuellste...

HELP!


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Und schon einmal ein downgrade versucht (solange die changes nicht irgendwelche kritischen Bugs ausweisen)?

regards, Markus


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. Oktober 2003)

Kann es sein, dass noch ein weiteres WLAN in der Nähe ist?
Wenn ja, stell bei deinem Notebook ein, mit deinem eigenen Netzwerk vorrangig zu verbinden.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Stuff Danar (6. Oktober 2003)

Grüße nach Lermoos!
Es gibt andere WLans, ich habe auch schon eingestellt,
dass er sich automatisch mit meinem verbinden soll... 
hmmm... 

Was kann daran schuld sein, dass ich mich manchmal mit
dem router verbinden kann und manchmal nicht, obwohl
er immer angezeigt wird...  *mit dem Latein am Ende*

danke für die tips

LG aus Innsbruck


----------



## cbrugger (10. Oktober 2003)

Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch.

Es ist so, dass sich der Laptop mit dem Router verbindet. Nachdem der Laptop sich disconnected hat bleibt aber die MAC-Adresse (siehe Attached Devices) bestehen. D. h. aus irgend einem Grund kann sich der Laptop nur anmelden, wenn die gleiche MAC-Adresse nicht bereits online ist. 

Ich musste bisher immer den IP Bereich des DHCP-Servers ändern. Danach fliegen alle Attached Devices aus dem Router raus und dann funktioniert die Sache wieder für so 20 min. Über diese 20 min hinweg ist die Übertragung jedoch äusserst bescheiden und regelmässig treten Lücken auf. Auch der Ping auf Internetserver bricht regelmässig ab.
Das Interne Netzwerk ist von den Ausfällen nicht betroffen. Da funktioniert alles die 20 min tadellos.

Leider habe ich das Problem auch nicht weiter identifizieren können. Mit meinem anderen Laptop und einem USB-Stick von Netgear hatte ich die Probleme bisher noch nie.


----------



## cbrugger (10. Oktober 2003)

Habe folgendes Gefunden:

<<< zitat von anderer newsgroup

ich bin auf einen interessanten Beitrag
(http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101200.asp der
Netgear-Supportdatenbank gestoßen. Er beschreibt 4 mögliche Ursachen,
die den MR814(v2), WGR614 und eventuell auch andere Netgear-Router und
Centrino-basierte WLAN-Karten betreffen. Die Anweisungen beziehen sich
auf Windows XP, für andere Windows-Versionen können sich die Optionen
an anderer Stelle befinden:

1. Deaktivieren Sie IEEE 802.1. Systemsteuerung, Netzwerk- und
Internetverbindungen, Netzwerkverbindungen. Eigenschaften der
drahtlosen Verbindung aufrufen, Authentifizierung,
"Netzwerkzugriffsteuerung mit 802.1X aktivieren" abschalten.

2. Deinstallieren Sie den WPA-Patch (Q815485). Systemsteuerung,
Software, Programme ändern oder entfernen.

3. Aktualisieren Sie die Firmware für Ihren Netgear-Router.

4. Konfigurieren Sie Ihre Intel-WLAN-Karte. Systemsteuerung, System,
Hardware, Geräte-Manager, Netzwerkadapter, Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100
Mini PCI Adapter: Eigenschaften, Erweitert, Energieverwaltung,
"Standardwert verwenden" deaktivieren, Schieberegler ganz nach rechts
ziehen ("Höchster").

Bei mir hat Punkt 4 geholfen. Seitdem läuft das System (Asus Notebook
M2400N mit Centrino-Chipsatz und Netgear MR814v2 mit Firmware 5.01)
problemlos. Kein nerviges Resetten des Routers mehr. Evtl. behebt auch
eine neue Router-Firmware > 5.01 die Abbrüche, ohne dass man an den
Energieoptionen rumspielen muss. Aber bis Netgear die rausrückt...

Schönen Sonntag und viel Glück beim Ausprobieren
>>> zitat ende


----------



## wolge (15. November 2003)

*Neue Firmware*

zu dem erwähnten Problem gibts nun ne neue Firmware für den Router: Version 5.021

http://www.netgear.com/support/support_details.asp?dnldID=479


----------



## tretti (15. Mai 2004)

Hi, ich hatte das problem auch in ähnlicher form.

mit einem netgear MR814v2 und einem samsung x10. 

nach der installation ging es ca. 2 monate ohne probleme. Auf einmal begann der datendurchsatz zum internet  schwächer zu werden. LAN funktionierte immernoch wunderbar, aber ins internet hatte ich ca 60% packet loss. Komischerweise ging es mit dem IE besser als mit mozilla. Punkt 4 des Vorposters hat bei mir geholfen... aber woher das problem kam oder kommt ist mir immer noch nicht klar.... 

sehr komisch das ganze...

trotzdem danke an die community!


----------



## Nauke (21. September 2004)

*Mr814v2 schrott*

Hallo,

also ich habe nach einem halben Jahr (Router def. stürzt immer ab) ein Austauschmodell bekommen und dieser Schrott ist nach 2 Wochen wieder defekt (gleicher Fehler) ich kann von diesem Modell nur abraten. Der Servive dauert lange und Sie wollen nicht in eine höhere bzw. bessere Version tauschen gegen Ausgleich des Wertes versteht sich. Also so etwas ist mir in meinem Leben noch nicht passiert. Die wollen den Mist regelrecht unter den Leuten los werden.
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären und anders kam es vom Service auch nicht rüber.
Wenn man schreibt Sie tauchen nur 1:1 also Schrott gegen Schrott!

MfG
Nauke


----------

